# Jurassic Park - oooh: one more thing!



## erica-grace (Jun 1, 2019)

4:30

I don't have the sheet music, so I am doing this by ear.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/jp-mp3.20448/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Do I have the chords right? i am not sure about the A (2nd to last chord), but it would make sense form a "technical" standpoint, because that would make the A note above, a chordal tone. But something doesn't sound right to me. Is it maybe that there is some "weird" inversion?

Thanks!


----------



## brek (Jun 1, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> 4:30
> 
> I don't have the sheet music, so I am doing this by ear.
> 
> ...



Really close! It's not a "weird" inversion, but an inversion nonetheless (listen to the bass line!). Your 2nd chord is slightly off in the middle voices (this one is more of a weird chord). You may also want to practice playing triads in the left hand rather than just the root and 5th.


----------



## d.healey (Jun 1, 2019)

My guess,

The first chord is Bb, second is C, the last 3 are Gm, F, Eb - descending.

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/jp-mp3.20449/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Edit: Actually a Dm sounds better instead of the F to me and feels better to play, no idea if it's right though. Playing different inversions also yields pleasing results


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 1, 2019)

Try Bb C/Bb Gm Dm/F Eb 
It's a descending Bass Line under those last three chords..


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2019)

d.healey said:


> The first chord is Bb, second is C, the last 3 are Gm, F, Eb - descending.



Thanks! Yes - this is what sounds best to me. I actually disagree with the Dm, though.



GingerMaestro said:


> Try Bb C/Bb Gm Dm/F Eb
> It's a descending Bass Line under those last three chords..



Thanks! So, you are thinking inversions, as was I. 

If I strip it down a lot, this is what I get:

[AUDIOPLUS=https://vi-control.net/community/attachments/jp2-mp3.20452/][/AUDIOPLUS]

Bb, C, G, F, Eb

So, is this in a key, and if so, what key is it? Taking into account, of course, the inversions. Or is it a modulation?


----------



## handz (Jun 2, 2019)

http://johnwilliams.free.fr/midi.php?critere=film


----------



## JohnBMears (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## ed buller (Jun 2, 2019)

Here you go

Best

ed


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2019)

So, i think we can say the key is BbMaj/Gmin

And the second chord... Bb/E/G - what is that?


----------



## ed buller (Jun 2, 2019)

well it's a C7, don't forget the melody too !. So you have a C in the melody and Bb,E and G in the Left hand. Flow's nicely to the Gmin. Dinosaurs like JAzz 

best

ed


----------



## bpford (Jun 2, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> So, i think we can say the key is BbMaj/Gmin
> 
> And the second chord... A#/E/G - what is that?


It’s c major over b flat w/o the c. It’s the Lydian sound that’s so common in Williams scores.


----------



## GingerMaestro (Jun 2, 2019)

No A#’s in Bb major they are Bb’s


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2019)

GingerMaestro said:


> No A#’s in Bb major they are Bb’s



Yes - I meant to say Bb there.


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2019)

ed buller said:


> well it's a C7, don't forget the melody too. So you have a C in the melody



Right - but the note that the melody parks itself on is the G. The C is there more as a lead-in note (can we call it that?)


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 2, 2019)

bpford said:


> It’s c major over b flat w/o the c.



Can that also be called a C7?


----------



## d.healey (Jun 2, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Can that also be called a C7?


Sure or a E diminished Flat 6?


----------



## bpford (Jun 2, 2019)

d.healey said:


> Sure or a Em diminished Flat 6?


Yeah you can call it whatever you want but don’t discount the importance of the b flat in the bass in giving it its particular sonority/quality. If you want to think of it as a third inversion C7 chord than that’s cool. 

I like to think that b flat Lydian is probably closer to JW’s line of thought since the melody “feels” Lydian.


----------



## bpford (Jun 2, 2019)

bpford said:


> Yeah you can call it whatever you want but don’t discount the importance of the b flat in the bass in giving it its particular sonority/quality. If you want to think of it as a third inversion C7 chord than that’s cool.
> 
> I like to think that b flat Lydian is probably closer to JW’s line of thought since the melody “feels” Lydian.


Sorry I meant to reply to Erica


----------



## ed buller (Jun 2, 2019)

yeah it's Lydian . The E natural gives it away and Johnny LOVES the Lydian !

best

e


----------



## wbacer (Jun 2, 2019)

ed buller said:


> Here you go
> 
> Best
> 
> ed


Thanks Ed but this isn't "Journey to the Island", it sounds more like the main theme from Jurassic Park, but you already knew that. Anyway it's all great music. Thanks again for sharing the PDF and midi file.


----------



## ed buller (Jun 2, 2019)

wbacer said:


> Thanks Ed but this isn't "Journey to the Island", it sounds more like the main theme from Jurassic Park, but you already knew that. Anyway it's all great music. Thanks again for sharing the PDF and midi file.




No it's "journey to the island"...when the helicopter gets to shore that's when this section of the cue begins.





listen to all the key changes to hit the action.....the way it keeps building and hitting the big fanfare just as the Helicopter lands...Just amazing writing !!!


then Prokofiev takes over as the jeeps drive off !



The Main Theme from Jurassic Park is something else.



best
ed


----------



## erica-grace (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks again everyone! 

One more thing: is that a solo trumpet playing that melody?


----------



## JohnBMears (Jun 3, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> One more thing: is that a solo trumpet playing that melody?



Full section in unison.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 3, 2019)

ed buller said:


> No it's "journey to the island"...when the helicopter gets to shore that's when this section of the cue begins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup, you're right, my bad. I was listening to the first minute of "Journey to the Island" on the CD and that sounds very different.  Lots of great melodies and themes came out of Jurassic Park.


----------

